# Anaheim



## Matt Man

Just a couple days away. I hope to see some of you folks there. @JoeRossi I assume you are going. For those of you who have never been, this show is HUGE. Acres worth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi

Matt Man said:


> Just a couple days away. I hope to see some of you folks there. @JoeRossi I assume you are going. For those of you who have never been, this show is HUGE. Acres worth


You all have fun, I will not be there as with 2 shows in August I decided to vacation a bit with the family.


----------



## Matt Man

JoeRossi said:


> You all have fun, I will not be there as with 2 shows in August I decided to vacation a bit with the family.


enjoy your family time, see you in Pomona

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Matt Man said:


> Just a couple days away. I hope to see some of you folks there. @JoeRossi I assume you are going. For those of you who have never been, this show is HUGE. Acres worth


I love Anaheim and Pomona


----------



## Matt Man

viper69 said:


> I love Anaheim and Pomona


come out sometime, I would love to meet you


----------



## JonnyTorch

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## Matt Man

Come by the Bug Cage Company Booth and say Hi. I'm tall and wear glasses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

Matt Man said:


> Come by the Bug Cage Company Booth and say Hi. I'm tall and wear glasses.


Man you guys have the best pokie selection.


----------



## Matt Man

yes, we do. Looking for anything in particular? Perhaps I can put one aside.
We have 4 at home, rufilata, regalis, formosa and vittata. Was very tempted to get a hanumavillasumica last show.
We've had 2 sizes of regalis and striata last couple shows


----------



## JonnyTorch

Matt Man said:


> yes, we do. Looking for anything in particular? Perhaps I can put one aside.
> We have 4 at home, rufilata, regalis, formosa and vittata. Was very tempted to get a hanumavillasumica last show.
> We've had 2 sizes of regalis and striata last couple shows


The only one I would consider at this point is a Subfusca LL. Even then, I'm not sure. I have 2x rufilata, metallica, vittata and hanumavillasumica. I feel regalis, rufilata, metallica and subfusca are the main different patterns, most others are very similar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts

I will be there, first expo since the January 2020 Super Show for me!
Y'all can catch me with the green Invertebrate Club of Southern California shirt .

Hope you have a good trip @JoeRossi, we'll miss you!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## JoeRossi

Arthroverts said:


> I will be there, first expo since the January 2020 Super Show for me!
> Y'all can catch me with the green Invertebrate Club of Southern California shirt .
> 
> Hope you have a good trip @JoeRossi, we'll miss you!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Thanks man, hope to see you in August at one of the 2 shows Pamona/Anaheim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

Nice to catch @Matt Man and @Arthroverts at the show yesterday. Good show. Nice to put faces to your usernames

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

Some pix from the show. Figured I'd share. Hope to see some of you in Pomona!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

Matt Man said:


> Some pix from the show. Figured I'd share. Hope to see some of you in Pomona!


You guys always have massive numbers of tarantulas lol

Thanks for these Tarantula Addict wristbands. These are awesome. Wish I would have gotten more than one


----------



## JoeRossi

Matt Man said:


> Some pix from the show. Figured I'd share. Hope to see some of you in Pomona!


I certainly will see you in Pamona and Anaheim a few weeks later 

Up and ready to Roll Mathew https://arachnoboards.com/threads/pamona-ca-super-show-august-13-14.356223/post-3293907

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

JonnyTorch said:


> You guys always have massive numbers of tarantulas lol
> 
> Thanks for these Tarantula Addict wristbands. These are awesome. Wish I would have gotten more than one


I'll grab you a few @ Pomona. If you don't show up I will mail to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

Matt Man said:


> I'll grab you a few @ Pomona. If you don't show up I will mail to you.


Ahh I won't be there at that show. It's possible but not likely. I drove about 2 hours for that last show and I maxed out the amount of T's I can house currently.


----------



## Frogdaddy

@Matt Man Nice set up. The photos of adults attached to the slings is a really nice touch.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt Man

Frogdaddy said:


> @Matt Man Nice set up. The photos of adults attached to the slings is a really nice touch.


and they are alphabetical by genus. It really helps people, and one of the reasons people shop with us. Also a reason it seems to  be getting copied by other folks

also, if you look in front of the sling cases. Plex replacement lids for Exoterra 12x12s and 8x8s



JonnyTorch said:


> Ahh I won't be there at that show. It's possible but not likely. I drove about 2 hours for that last show and I maxed out the amount of T's I can house currently.


okay. I'll grab a few and PM you for an address when I have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Matt Man said:


> and they are alphabetical by genus. It really helps people, and one of the reasons people shop with us. Also a reason it seems to  be getting copied by other folks
> 
> also, if you look in front of the sling cases. Plex replacement lids for Exoterra 12x12s and 8x8s


I didn't notice the first time. I like the handles, gives you the option to open the exo doors or take off the top.


----------



## Matt Man

Frogdaddy said:


> I didn't notice the first time. I like the handles, gives you the option to open the exo doors or take off the top.


and they give you a super clear window from above to observe your Ts

Reactions: Award 1


----------

